# Learning how to do heat transfer; classes?



## true genius (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a company in the U.S. that gives full instruction on how to do heat press? We need to see it in action, learn the different techniques with transfer paper on light shirts and vinyl on dark shirts, how the cutter works, etc. before we purchase the equipment.

Thanks all! Cheers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Think I will do a video and add it to my site. Might help some of you.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes there is. www.greatgarmentgraphics.com


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

badalou said:


> Think I will do a video and add it to my site. Might help some of you.


That would be amazing badalou!! Let us know when its up!


----------



## signrik (Aug 1, 2006)

I am new to this and found a British site that has 21 small videos that are free to watch great for me as they use the same press that I bought the inflatable torso video is a bit strange though! 
http://www.themagictouch.co.uk/video/index.htm
They hvae helped me a lot although I have not made a tshirt yet that will happen tonight


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Yes there is. www.greatgarmentgraphics.com


This is where we learned alot......bought our cutter there as well.

I would suggest contacting who you want to buy from, asking to come in and see a demonstration of the equipment you are interested in buying. We do this all the time. None of our equipment has ever been bought without demonstrations. It helps you decide how user friendly something is before you take it home.

Trade shows are great for this....there is unlimited information out there at those shows.


----------

